# Showing a horse with decent sized scars...



## RebelsRose (Jul 15, 2007)

I am going to have my horse trained for cutting or reining, but he has large scars 4 of them on, 2 on both front legs form being cruelly roped and tied to a post by previous owner, I am wondering if this will turn the judges off, he isnt registered so I will only be in rodeos and open shows...

Heres a picture...


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

hmmmm , it really depends on the jugde. Some judges would be absolutley disgusted and others will be like, ya it happens somtimes.. For example in the paddock my horses used to be in, they would be beaten up by the other horses and get scars on them, and one time, my horses got a huge scar right before a show and we put some purple stuff on it (she is dark bay) and at the show, when she was in the sun, you could see the HUGE purple mark on her shoulder and i only placed in two classes. So it really depends on the jugde. Oh and now we are in a paddock with just one other old horse, so this year our horses look beautiful! lol. Well I hope i was a help and GOOD LUCK at your future shows! =]   :lol:  :wink: :!:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

not for cutting and reigning.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Nope, not at any show I know of. I showed this mare in open shows, 4-H, and quarter horse, and never had a single judge comment on it, and was never to my knowledge faulted on it. And she ended up with QH points in Showmanship, Mares at Halter, Trail, Pleasure, horsemanship, and Equitation. She even placed in the top 5 at buckskin world in all those classes except for pleasure (with the addition of hack and HUS). I wouldn't say it ever affected her. (warning, one semi-graphic photo)


























Oh yeah - I had forgotten about the injury to her front ankles. She had nice sized scars on the front of both of those. I would paint those black for large shows, though, to try and cover them up a bit. Now I don't know why I even bothered.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I haven't had to deal with this in shows but I would hope and don't think you would have judges comment on it. Accidents happen and it shouldn't doc marks because of something that happened. 

Give MTG a go for a few months.


----------



## RebelsRose (Jul 15, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> I haven't had to deal with this in shows but I would hope and don't think you would have judges comment on it. Accidents happen and it shouldn't doc marks because of something that happened.
> 
> Give MTG a go for a few months.


I have tried MTG I used it for about 6 months but all it does it makes the tissue softer, not smaller or any hair growth.....


----------

